# Ati Radeon 5650, wie installieren?

## Finswimmer

Hi,

ich bin neu in Sachen ATI unterwegs.

Wie kann ich die ATI Radeon HD 5650 installieren?

vesa will nicht, da hängt der Laptop.

ati-drivers-8.721 geben einen segfault

ati-drivers-10.3 wollen nur mit xorg-server-1.6.5 und der kompiliert nicht

Danke

Tobi

----------

## bbgermany

Hallo Tobi,

hast du schonmal KMS und xorg-server 1.8 versucht? Meine 4850 läuft damit super.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## Klaus Meier

Was genau muss die Karte denn bei dir machen? Ich habe eine 4870, die läuft mit dem radeon Treiber sehr schön. Nur einige Spiele sind extrem lahm. Wie das mit der 5er aussieht? Kenne niemanden, der das getestet hat. ansonsten, eine Auflistung des aktuellen Standes:

http://www.x.org/wiki/RadeonFeature

KMS soll wohl ab 2.6.34 gehen, wenn ich richtig informiert bin. Und Power Saving. Mit dem fglrx wirst du bei Gentoo nie glücklich werden. Ubuntu wird aber von denen supportet. Es gibt schon einen Beta Treiber, der 2.6.32 und 1.7 kann. Der sollte dann zusammen mit Unbuntu, also Ende des Monats erscheinen. Und dann eventuell Ende des Jahres einen, der dann 2.6.33 und 1.8 kann.

Teste auf alle Fälle erst mal den radeon an, wenn du damit hin kommst, dann hast du keinen Stress mehr.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> Hallo Tobi,
> 
> hast du schonmal KMS und xorg-server 1.8 versucht? Meine 4850 läuft damit super.
> 
> MfG. Stefan

 

Treiber sind dann direkt aus dem Kernel? Oder ist KMS nur die Schnittstelle?

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

>  *bbgermany wrote:*   Hallo Tobi,
> 
> hast du schonmal KMS und xorg-server 1.8 versucht? Meine 4850 läuft damit super.
> 
> MfG. Stefan 
> ...

 

Nein, das funktioniert bei deiner nicht. Du musst im Kernel unter Graphics Support beim Driect Rendering Manager ATI Radeon aktivieren. Modesetting aber auf gar keinen Fall. Und als Treiber für X dann radeon oder radeonhd. Musst du dann mal ausprobieren, welcher bei dir besser läuft. Ein Teil der Funktionalität der freien Treiber wurde in den Kernel verlagert.

Edit: Hab gerade noch mal nachgeschaut. Den radeonhd vergiss mal ganz schnell wieder, da geht gar nichts für evergreen. Der radeonhd wurde ja damals ins Leben gerufen, weil der radeon keine aktuellen Karten unterstützt hat. Das war damals die 2XXX. Seit dem der radeon aktuelle Karten kann, hat sich der radeonhd wohl überlebt. Er wird bei Novell entwickelt. Und es gab da mal was, dass der Entwickler gegangen ist, gegangen wurde, weiß jetzt gerade nicht so genau, aber da tut sich schon seit einiger Zeit nichts mehr.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> ich bin neu in Sachen ATI unterwegs.
> 
> Wie kann ich die ATI Radeon HD 5650 installieren?
> ...

 

der macht schon, du musst ihn nur dazu bringen:

 */etc/portage/package.mask wrote:*   

>  ################# BEGIN xorg-server mask
> 
> ##############=x11-libs/libxcb-1.1.93*
> 
> ##############=x11-proto/randrproto-1.2.99*
> ...

 

danach ist evtl. hilfreich:

 *Quote:*   

> emerge --unmerge libXext xextproto fixesproto libXfixes libXi libXtst libXxf86vm inputproto recordproto xf86vidmodeproto xineramaproto libXinerama dmxproto libdmx

 

 *Quote:*   

> emerge -1 x11-libs/libXxf86vm libXinerama && emerge xorg-server && emerge -1 xf86-input-keyboard xf86-input-mouse xf86-input-evdev

 

ignorier einfach die Fehlermeldungen, wenn er etwas deinstalliert, das du nicht (per use-flags) installiert hast

evtl. musst du noch 2-3 mehr ebuild maskieren, da z.Zt. Updates auf xorg-server 1.8 in den Portage-Baum eintrudeln ...

10.2, 10.3, 10.4 (ati-drivers-8.721) läuft bei mir auch nicht - und ich dachte ich wär der einzige mit Segfaults ?!

versuch es einmal mit 10.1 der läuft wunderbar mit meiner 5850 und bis kernel 2.6.34-rc3 (2.6.34-rc4) mit einem zusätzlichen Patch wahrscheinlich auch ...

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *ati-drivers-10.1.ebuild wrote:*   

>  # Copyright 1999-2009 Gentoo Foundation
> 
> # Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2
> 
> # $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/x11-drivers/ati-drivers/ati-drivers-9.10.ebuild,v 1.4 2009/10/05 12:28:21 fauli Exp $
> ...

 

2.6.33-9.12-fix_compilation.patch

```
--- work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c

+++ work.new/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c

@@ -1441,7 +1441,9 @@

 todo !!!

 #endif

 

-unsigned long ATI_API_CALL __ke__cmpxchg(volatile void *ptr, unsigned long old,

+void __cmpxchg_wrong_size(void) {}

+

+unsigned long ATI_API_CALL __ke__cmpxchg(volatile unsigned long *ptr, unsigned long old,

          unsigned long new, int size)

 {

 #ifndef __HAVE_ARCH_CMPXCHG

--- work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.h

+++ work.new/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.h

@@ -441,7 +441,8 @@

 extern void ATI_API_CALL KCL_SIGNAL_BlockAll(int (*notifier)(void *priv), void *pPriv, __ke_sigset_t *pSigMask);

 extern void ATI_API_CALL KCL_SIGNAL_UnblockAll(void);

 

-extern unsigned long ATI_API_CALL __ke__cmpxchg(volatile void *ptr, unsigned long old,                      

+extern void __cmpxchg_wrong_size(void);

+extern unsigned long ATI_API_CALL __ke__cmpxchg(volatile unsigned long *ptr, unsigned long old,                      

                       unsigned long new, int size);

 

 #define __ke_cmpxchg(ptr,o,n)                        \ 
```

fglrx-2.6.34-rc4.patch:

```
--- ati10.4/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/kcl_wait.c   2010-04-13 20:02:46.494496561 +0200

+++ ati10.4/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/kcl_wait.c   2010-04-13 19:52:00.054563389 +0200

@@ -39,6 +39,7 @@

 #include <linux/wait.h>

 #include <linux/highmem.h>

 #include <linux/sched.h>

+#include <linux/slab.h>

 #include "kcl_config.h"

 #include "kcl_wait.h"
```

----------

## Josef.95

Wenn es den wirklich der proprietäre Treiber sein muss

siehe auch: https://bugs.gentoo.org/310367

das aktuelle ebuild passt dann auch zum xorg-server-1.7

(ungetestet!)

Viel Erfolg

----------

## Dragonix

Also vom freien Treiber würd' ich zur Zeit absolut abraten, denn die Unterstützung für die HD5er ist noch höchst experimentell, 2d Beschleunigung gibt's m.w. noch garnicht und von 3d reden wir an der Stelle besser auch nicht.

Ich hab hier den 10.4er (Beta, ist in Portage) mit den aktuellen stabilen gentoo-sources und glaub mit xorg-server-1.7 laufen. Damit läuft auch compositing mit KDE (hab ich mit <10.4 und der Karte nie zum laufen gebracht). Wenn man jetzt noch tearingfrei Videos angucken könnte wäre ich glaub sogar einigermaßen zufrieden mit dem Treiber...

Grüße  :Smile: 

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Dragonix wrote:*   

> Also vom freien Treiber würd' ich zur Zeit absolut abraten, denn die Unterstützung für die HD5er ist noch höchst experimentell, 2d Beschleunigung gibt's m.w. noch garnicht und von 3d reden wir an der Stelle besser auch nicht.
> 
> Ich hab hier den 10.4er (Beta, ist in Portage) mit den aktuellen stabilen gentoo-sources und glaub mit xorg-server-1.7 laufen. Damit läuft auch compositing mit KDE (hab ich mit <10.4 und der Karte nie zum laufen gebracht). Wenn man jetzt noch tearingfrei Videos angucken könnte wäre ich glaub sogar einigermaßen zufrieden mit dem Treiber...
> 
> Grüße 

 

Hmm. Und wieder eine gegenteilige Meinung. Könntest du bitte die genauen Versionen posten?

Danke

----------

## Josef.95

ati-drivers-10.4

ist aktuell noch nicht im Tree

siehe: http://packages.gentoo.org/package/x11-drivers/ati-drivers

BTW:

siehe auch meinen vorigen Post  :Wink: 

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> ati-drivers-10.4
> 
> ist aktuell noch nicht im Tree
> 
> siehe: http://packages.gentoo.org/package/x11-drivers/ati-drivers
> ...

 

Den Post habe ich gesehen, danke dafür.

Mir ging es im Moment eher um die xorg-server Version, da ich nicht soviel rumtesten will, da auf dem Laptop weder Wlan, noch Lan geht...

Danke

----------

## Dragonix

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> ati-drivers-10.4
> 
> ist aktuell noch nicht im Tree
> 
> siehe: http://packages.gentoo.org/package/x11-drivers/ati-drivers
> ...

 

Doch, die 10.4 Beta ist in Portage, aber um das Namenschaos perfekt zumachen nicht als 10.4 sondern als 8.721.. siehe bugs.gentoo.org (der Link wurde ja schon gepostet).

Bin grad nich an meinem Rechner, aber aufgrund von packages.gentoo.org tipp ich mal drauf, dass ich xorg-server-1.7.6 draufhab..

----------

## Finswimmer

Irgendwie gibt alles ein SegFault oder ein HardFreeze.

Hat jemand die gleiche Karte wie ich, und es geht bei ihm?

Ähnliche Karten scheinen nicht genauso zu gehen :/

Langsam bin ich am Verzweifeln, nicht, dass ich den neuen Laptop nicht nutzen kann   :Shocked: 

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Irgendwie gibt alles ein SegFault oder ein HardFreeze.
> 
> Hat jemand die gleiche Karte wie ich, und es geht bei ihm?
> 
> Ähnliche Karten scheinen nicht genauso zu gehen :/
> ...

 

mit Ubuntu 10.04 lief es bei mir problemlos,

es muss also ein Gentoo-spezifisches Problem sein - ich konnte bis jetzt aber leider noch herausfinden, wo der Hund begraben liegt

wenn es mit Gentoo partout nicht gehen sollte, gibt es ja noch Arch & Ubuntu   :Sad: 

----------

## Finswimmer

 *kernelOfTruth wrote:*   

>  *Finswimmer wrote:*   Irgendwie gibt alles ein SegFault oder ein HardFreeze.
> 
> Hat jemand die gleiche Karte wie ich, und es geht bei ihm?
> 
> Ähnliche Karten scheinen nicht genauso zu gehen :/
> ...

 

Mir reicht im Moment sogar ein 2D Treiber. Ich bin ja anspruchslos.

Aber bitte kein *buntu, oder sonstiges...

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mir reicht im Moment sogar ein 2D Treiber. Ich bin ja anspruchslos.
> 
> Aber bitte kein *buntu, oder sonstiges...

 

ok, is klar  :Wink: 

vielleicht wissen die Leute in folgendem Thread weiter:

 [how-to] 3d hardware acc with ati open source driver. 

weiters denke ich mal werden die Hardware-IDs evtl. noch fehlen, um die Mobility Karten überhaupt ansprechen zu können,

darum fragst oder schaust du am besten einmal im Subforum:  Open-Source AMD/ATI Linux   unter phoronix.com nach - da frequentieren regelmäßig Entwickler

----------

## Dragonix

Ich verweis mal auf die Konkurenz: http://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=93555

Klingt nach einem ähnlichen Problem (xorg segfault mit 10.4) und wurde mit einer neuen 10.4er beta (gibt 2 und m.w. gibts in gentoo blos die erste) gelöst, wenn ich das richtig sehe. Also evtl auf 10.4 final warten, wär vermutlich das einfachste..

Oh, hab mir grad nochmal bei bugs.gentoo.org vorbei geschaut und festgestellt, dass es noch ein 8.721.1 gibt -- evtl ist das der neue beta Treiber.. hast du den schon probiert?

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Dragonix wrote:*   

> Oh, hab mir grad nochmal bei bugs.gentoo.org vorbei geschaut und festgestellt, dass es noch ein 8.721.1 gibt -- evtl ist das der neue beta Treiber.. hast du den schon probiert?

 

Leider ja.

Aber video-ati-9999 scheint zu gehen mit dem neuestn 34-rc5 Kernel.

Jetzt muss nur noch der Rest von X durchkompilieren.

Da habe ich durch den ganzen Versions-misch-masch noch so meine Probleme  :Wink: 

Tobi

----------

## Finswimmer

Aktueller Stand:

x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-9999 aus dem x11-Overlay mit KMS im Kernel läuft super.

glxgears liefert 250fps. Also nur 2D, aber sollte zum Arbeiten reichen.

Wenn alles fertig installiert ist, werde ich mal nach Videos, etc. schauen.

Ich hoffe, das hilft allen anderen, die evtl. die Karte haben werden.

Gruß

Tobi

----------

## firefly

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Aktueller Stand:
> 
> x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-9999 aus dem x11-Overlay mit KMS im Kernel läuft super.
> 
> glxgears liefert 250fps. Also nur 2D, aber sollte zum Arbeiten reichen.
> ...

 

öhm du weist das glxgears kein benchmark ist?  :Smile:  Und die 250Fps müssen auch nicht heißen dass "nur" 2D ist.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *firefly wrote:*   

>  *Finswimmer wrote:*   Aktueller Stand:
> 
> x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-9999 aus dem x11-Overlay mit KMS im Kernel läuft super.
> 
> glxgears liefert 250fps. Also nur 2D, aber sollte zum Arbeiten reichen.
> ...

 

Weiß ich. Aber, zumindest bei Nvidia, konnte man schon eine gute Tendenz ablesen.

Wie teste ich denn wirklich unter Linux die Leistung von X bzw. ob 3D da ist?

----------

## Josef.95

Was würde den ein 

```
$ glxinfo | grep renderer
```

ausgeben?

(glxinfo ist im Paket mesa-progs enthalten)

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Was würde den ein 
> 
> ```
> $ glxinfo | grep renderer
> ```
> ...

 

OpenGL renderer string: Software Rasterizer

----------

## Josef.95

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

>  *Josef.95 wrote:*   Was würde den ein 
> 
> ```
> $ glxinfo | grep renderer
> ```
> ...

 

Mit der aktuellen ATI Radeon HD 5650 (Evergreen) wirst du dann bezüglich freie Treiber und Hardware Rendering noch etwas Geduld haben müssen...

siehe zb auch: http://xorg.freedesktop.org/wiki/RadeonFeature  *Quote:*   

> OpenGL Compliance (Driver/Hardware)
> 
> = TODO/4.0

 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> ati-drivers-8.721 geben einen segfault
> 
> ati-drivers-10.3 wollen nur mit xorg-server-1.6.5 und der kompiliert nicht 

 Ist schon ein wenig traurig/beschämend das AMD/ATI es mit dem Catalyst (fglrx) Treiber unter Linux immer noch nicht auf die Reihe bekommt....

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

>  *Finswimmer wrote:*    *Josef.95 wrote:*   Was würde den ein 
> 
> ```
> $ glxinfo | grep renderer
> ```
> ...

 

Ja, das ist echt schlimm.

Hätte ich das vorher gewusst, hätte ich doch nach einem Laptop mit Nvidia geschaut.

Aber was solls, so gehts im Moment...

----------

## Josef.95

Wie firefly auch schon andeutete ist glxgears nicht als Benchmark zu gebrauchen, aber für ein paar Vergleiche kann es schon hilfreich sein,

eventuell interessiert dich auch diese Erkenntnis

MfG

----------

## Klaus Meier

Das kann doch wohl nicht sein. Habe es gerade mal getestet. Eine 4870 mit den radeon Treibern. Ohne KMS liefert glxgears 4x so hohe Werte. Also entweder gibt es da messtechnisch einen Fehler oder KMS ist total verpeilt.

Edit: Hab jetzt gerade mal auf die Schnelle Speed Dreams ausprobiert, was mit dieser Karte und den Treibern gar nicht will. Null Unterschied. Mit und ohne KMS identisch unspielbar.

----------

## firefly

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Das kann doch wohl nicht sein. Habe es gerade mal getestet. Eine 4870 mit den radeon Treibern. Ohne KMS liefert glxgears 4x so hohe Werte. Also entweder gibt es da messtechnisch einen Fehler oder KMS ist total verpeilt.
> 
> Edit: Hab jetzt gerade mal auf die Schnelle Speed Dreams ausprobiert, was mit dieser Karte und den Treibern gar nicht will. Null Unterschied. Mit und ohne KMS identisch unspielbar.

 

Das der KMS treiber "langsamer" als der UMS (User mode setting) treiber ist bekannt. Das liegt daran, dass beim KMS treiber noch nicht so viel optimiert wurde. Entweder schon im kernel 2.6.34 oder erst für 2.6.35 sollen aber zusätzliche optimierungen des KMS radeon treibers eingeflossen sein.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Hm, hab jetzt mal Nexuiz getestet. Bei Effekten auf Normal kein Unterschied ob mit oder ohne KMS. Effekte auf Ultra gestellt, mit KMS kein Problem, ohne unspielbar.  Also jetzt das genaue Gegenteil. Jetzt fällt mir gar nichts mehr ein.

Außer, dass man glxgears am Besten nie wieder verwendet.

Und es ist mir auch neu, dass KMS ein eigener Treiber ist. Ich dachte immer, damit aktiviert man nur ein Feature des Treibers, den man sowieso hat. Ist jetzt alles auf nur mal so auf die Schnelle, aber bei dem, was ich jetzt gerade so zum Testen da habe, bringt das Abschalten von KMS im besten Fall gar nichts. Aber ansonsten Nachteile.

----------

## Finswimmer

Hi,

ich nutze also nun die xf86-video-ati-9999 Treiber.

Leider ist damit der VGA Ausgang komplett unbrauchbar. Es enstehen wunderschöne lila-stichige  Bilder, aber nichts womit man arbeiten kann.

In 10 Tagen muss ich eine Präsentation halten.

Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen gemacht, wie es vielleicht gehen würde?

Danke

Tobi

Ps: Die ati-drivers gehen immer noch nicht ::/

----------

## Josef.95

 *Quote:*   

> Ps: Die ati-drivers gehen immer noch nicht ::/

 

Was ich so am Rande mitbekam ist das nach der =Katastrophen-drivers-10.4 Version

die nun aktuelle  ati-drivers-10.5 Version wesentlich besser sein soll,

hast du 10.5 schon mal probiert?

----------

## kernelOfTruth

überspring am besten gleich 10.5 und nimm 10.6

das hat die neue 2D-Beschleunigung und einige Verbesserungen

----------

## Finswimmer

 *kernelOfTruth wrote:*   

> überspring am besten gleich 10.5 und nimm 10.6
> 
> das hat die neue 2D-Beschleunigung und einige Verbesserungen

 

Eben versucht. Ich habe das 10.5 Ebuild angepasst.

Nach einem eselect opengl set ati bekomme ich:

```
(EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@1:0:1) found
```

und der Rechner friert ein.

Tobi

EDIT:

Mit den 9999 Treibern von xf86-video-ati kann ich nun per xrandr auf VGA-0 umschalten.  :Smile: 

----------

## Dragonix

Der 10.6er ging bei mir auch am Anfang nicht. X einfach ge-segfault-ed. aticonfig --initial hat das Problem gelöst (vorher xorg.conf sichern!). Lösung: aticonfig hat die BusID der Graka in die xorg.conf geschrieben. Ohne die spinnt bei mir der 10.6er. Ganz ein neues Arbeitsgefühl mit den langsam recht flüssigem 2D Desktop  :Smile: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

Keine Ahnung, ob du mal die Muße hast, den radeon zu testen und ob er schon genug Features hat, damit er für dich reicht. Mit dem fglrx treten ja scheinbar immer wieder Probleme auf, auch wenn es mal problemlos ging.

Mit dem radeon kannst du wohl davon ausgehen, dass er immer besser wird und weniger neue Probleme dazukommen als beim fglrx.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Keine Ahnung, ob du mal die Muße hast, den radeon zu testen und ob er schon genug Features hat, damit er für dich reicht. Mit dem fglrx treten ja scheinbar immer wieder Probleme auf, auch wenn es mal problemlos ging.
> 
> Mit dem radeon kannst du wohl davon ausgehen, dass er immer besser wird und weniger neue Probleme dazukommen als beim fglrx.

 

x11-drivers/xf86-video-radeonhd den meinst du?

Danke

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

>  *Klaus Meier wrote:*   Keine Ahnung, ob du mal die Muße hast, den radeon zu testen und ob er schon genug Features hat, damit er für dich reicht. Mit dem fglrx treten ja scheinbar immer wieder Probleme auf, auch wenn es mal problemlos ging.
> 
> Mit dem radeon kannst du wohl davon ausgehen, dass er immer besser wird und weniger neue Probleme dazukommen als beim fglrx. 
> 
> x11-drivers/xf86-video-radeonhd den meinst du?
> ...

 Bitte nicht den radeonhd, bei dem tut sich schon seit Ewigkeiten nichts mehr. Ich meine den x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati. Aktivieren tust du ihn aber über VIDEO_CARDS="radeon". Und hier die Links zu den Features, was schon geht und was nicht:

http://www.x.org/wiki/RadeonFeature

http://www.x.org/wiki/radeon

Andererseits scheint da aber der Kernel mehr Einfluss drauf zu haben was geht und was nicht. Da solltest du unbedingt den 2.6.34 haben.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

>  *Finswimmer wrote:*    *Klaus Meier wrote:*   Keine Ahnung, ob du mal die Muße hast, den radeon zu testen und ob er schon genug Features hat, damit er für dich reicht. Mit dem fglrx treten ja scheinbar immer wieder Probleme auf, auch wenn es mal problemlos ging.
> 
> Mit dem radeon kannst du wohl davon ausgehen, dass er immer besser wird und weniger neue Probleme dazukommen als beim fglrx. 
> 
> x11-drivers/xf86-video-radeonhd den meinst du?
> ...

 

Okay. Den habe ich schon die ganze Zeit genutzt.

Mein Fazit:

Bei xf86-video-ati geht VGA mit xrandr.

ati-drivers:

buggy hibernate-ram. VGA geht nicht mit xrandr (muss wohl mit aticonfig gelöst werden (?)). Fühlt sich "träger" an. Vor allem, wenn yakuake geschlossen wird, sieht man Verzögerungen.

Das bedeutet, ich bleibe bei xf86-video-ati.

Wer braucht schon closed-source  :Wink: 

Tobi

----------

## Klaus Meier

Sorry, nach den ganzen alten Beiträgen dachte ich, du nutzt den fglrx.

----------

## Finswimmer

Hi,

nein. ich nutze jetzt den OpenSource. Der läuft soweit.

Ich dachte halt, ich könnte mit dem fglrx mehr Perfomance rausbekommen.

Bin mal gespannt, wie sich das alles entwickelt.

Wenn die Karte nicht mehr zu neu ist, sollte sie dann funktionieren, hoffe ich.

Tobi

----------

## Klaus Meier

Die 4XXX läuft doch schon sehr schön. Fehlt eigentlich nur noch die Unterstützung fürs Videodekodieren. Und das bekommt meine CPU gut hin. Also noch ein halbes Jahr warten, dann sollte auch bei der 5XXX das Wesentliche geschafft sein.

----------

## Finswimmer

2.6.35 soll große Änderungen bringen. 

Daher habe ich ihn mal getestet:

$dmesg |grep firm

[    3.179196] [Firmware Bug]: ACPI(VGA) defines _DOD but not _DOS

[   63.247409] r600_cp: Failed to load firmware "radeon/REDWOOD_me.bin"

[   63.247590] [drm:evergreen_startup] *ERROR* Failed to load firmware!

$ls /lib/firmware/radeon/REDWOOD_me.bin

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 5504 Jul  6 23:41 /lib/firmware/radeon/REDWOOD_me.bin

$grep FIRMWARE /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE="radeon/REDWOOD_pfp.bin"

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE_DIR="/lib/firmware/"

# CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID is not set

# Firmware Drivers

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_MEMMAP=y

Sieht doch alles richtig aus, oder?

Klappt es bei Euch?

Danke

Tobi

----------

## schachti

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [   63.247409] r600_cp: Failed to load firmware "radeon/REDWOOD_me.bin"
> 
> [...]
> ...

 

Vielleicht ist das das Problem? Bei mir sieht's mit einer 4670 übrigens so aus:

```

# CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD is not set

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE=""

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_MEMMAP=y

```

----------

## Finswimmer

Jetzt geht es  :Smile: 

Da war ich gestern wohl ein bisschen zu müde  :Wink: 

Mal gespannt, ob ich einen Unterschied merke.

EDIT: Sau geil. Das vertikale Scrollen geht nun  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 

(Ok, das ist eine Kernel-Sache, aber trotzdem  :Smile:  )

----------

## Finswimmer

Ich habe heute auf den Stable 2.6.35 gewechselt.

Aber irgendwie hängt der X-Server sehr stark nachdem ich 3-4 mal suspend gemacht habe.

Muss ich die Treiber irgendwie neu gegen den Kernel kompilieren?

(Ich nutze die OSS-Treiber)

Danke

Tobi

----------

## hoschi

Nein, ich glaube das liegt nicht an dir.

Der ATi-Treiber in Kernel 2.6.35 scheint schwere Probleme zu haben.

Siehe hier:

https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=29384

https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=27744

Bitte oeffne mal im Terminal fbida (Bildbetrachter fuer die Shell) mit einem Bild und schalte zwischen den Terminals um, wenn er dabei 1-5 Sekunden haengt hast du die gleichen Probleme. Genauso kannst du auf "atombios stuck" in dmesg nach einem Aufwachen aus dem Suspend aufpassen.

Ich versuche mit GIT die Patches auszuprobieren, aber mir fehlen da schlicht die Kenntnisse, die Zeit und eine Testmaschine.

----------

## Finswimmer

Versionen:

 2.6.36-rc7

xf86-video-ati-6.13.2

xorg-server-1.7.7-r1

und das Ruckeln/Hängen ist immer noch da.

Diese stuck atombios Meldung auch noch...

Bei dem Bugreport tut sich auch nichts mehr.

Hilft also nur Abwarten?

----------

